

Show HN: my weekend project - music discovery for karmawhores - jiffypop
http://www.songspin.fm/hot

======
wccrawford
The interface could be a little more intuitive.

It wasn't clear to me that 'spin' just meant 'get a song' ... I thought it
would end up with a tracklist. And then I wasn't sure 'spin' meant 'get me a
different song'.

Also, clicking on the name pauses it, even though a URL appears on my status
bar. Not at all what I expected. (Though I'm glad there's a pause, because I
didn't think there was one.)

~~~
jiffypop
Yeah the controls are not as intuitive as we hoped. We'll be adding more
traditional pause/play/skip buttons so as not to confuse our users. thanks for
the feedback.

------
SkyMarshal
Awesome, love it.

I like how it's based on genre, most other music discovery sites I know of
tell you to pick an artist or song, and then they suggest others they consider
similar.

But for someone new to say, dubstep (moi), it's a great way to iterate through
marking ones you like.

A few thoughts/questions:

1\. Where does your list of genres come from? Is that all the genres available
from soundcloud? I ask because it's relatively general. For example, check out
this list of subgenres of electronic music:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/electronicmusic/comments/czhzq/offic...](http://www.reddit.com/r/electronicmusic/comments/czhzq/official_list_of_electronic_music_related/)

And even that is out of date and doesn't include things like complextro
(<http://www.reddit.com/r/complextro>).

2\. Can you make it so that when you click the name of the currently playing
song, it takes you to its SoundCloud homepage instead of the pure SC flash
player playing that song? Would be nice to favorite it on SC and dl it if
possible.

3\. had another but forgot, will add it if I remember it...

~~~
jiffypop
Hi thanks for the ideas. We're going to add more genres - I think it will be
autocomplete so that the full list will be available. For #2 we're looking at
different ways to integrate further with Soundcloud, but obviously we want to
keep users on our own site. ;)

------
gravitronic
Clicked "electronic" and got dubstep ಠ_ಠ

Just kidding, this site seems pretty cool :)

As a music producer, can I upload my own music? What is your source otherwise?

Also, while I am getting music and the tab title says name of the song, the
page only shows your logo and a "Loading..." animation.

edit: until the end of the first song and then no song plays further. Still,
cool site!

~~~
jiffypop
Yes the songs are sourced from Soundcloud, so if your tracks are on there and
properly tagged with genre, they should appear eventually in songspin.fm

~~~
gravitronic
oh, neat! Good sourcing idea.

------
WilhelmJ
Hi there,

You've done some nice work on the project. Since I follow most showHN posts, I
think I am seeing this submission 4-5th time in last 1 and a half month with
different titles. I tried to search for previous submissions but seems like
they were taken down later.

Please don't get me wrong, I wish best of luck to this startup, but would you
really still call it a 'weekend project'? I think not.

~~~
jiffypop
Yes, this has been submitted a few times. And I'm finally getting the useful
feedback that I respect HN readers for. Maybe what you see as spam is what I
see as persistence. But I think a lot of getting good feedback from HN is
submitting at the right time with the right title so your submission doesn't
die on the vine so to speak.

------
revorad
I use <http://thesixtyone.com> a lot. They have quite nice game mechanics,
which are just nicely done and not annoying at all.

But of course, the main thing that keeps me on that site is good new music.
I'll give your site a spin (ha!) and see how it stacks up.

------
jiffypop
Still some kinks to work out, but the idea is you can get karma for listening
to a track all the way through, liking it etc. The karma system is intended to
encourage finding and promoting new stuff, not just listening to the same old
thing.

~~~
patelneel
songs under hot section arn't loading. And channels under the home page give
no response. same problem for firefox and chrome. But im intrigued by the
idea. Would like to play with it

~~~
jiffypop
hmm strange - it's all working here, but i'll look into it! thanks.

------
TobiHeidi
Can you add 90s or 80s&90s as category ? I like it :)

~~~
jiffypop
That's an awesome idea! Adding to the top of the to-do list.

------
jonathanjaeger
So you're just pulling tracks from genre tags on SoundCloud and then put them
through a random song generator?

~~~
jiffypop
Yep, we're using Soundcloud - right now it seems to be the best solution for a
3rd party music API. We add some filters to our selection criteria to weed out
some of the longer mixes etc. We think it's a cool way to access the
Soundcloud catalog and let users find stuff they maybe wouldn't have
otherwise.

------
44Aman
Is this not just console.fm?

